# Counter Strike Source: Computer Specs



## CSTurK (Nov 14, 2007)

I just recently purchased and have a problems running Counter Strike. It is was too laggy and I am thinking it is due to the video card. I have a dell laptop (integrated video card) and also a desktop that both have this problem

the specs for the dell inspiron 1405 laptop
1.86 ghz
1gb RAM
DirectX ver 9.0c
Intel GMA 950 video card

the specs for my desktop
2.08 ghz
512 RAM
VIA/S3G UniChrome IGD video card.

I am not sure if this is enough to be able to tell what else I need to get the game working. My desktop says my video card driver is out of date but I have no clue of where and how to update it. Also, I know I cannot upgrade my laptops video card without upgrading the whole mother board and this is way to expensive for me. So I am thinking up grading my desktop to 1gb RAM and also buy a new video card but I am unsure what it can handle and which one is the best one to use to CS without spending alot of money

Anyone have any advice????


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah, I think its time for you to upgrade, but one more thing, go to www.srtest.com and select Half life 2. Its almost the same specs as cs source.


----------



## CSTurK (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks for the site. i just ran it and my laptop is goin right to the recommended bar. i still dont understand whats goin on.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

CSTurK said:


> Intel GMA 950 video card
> VIA/S3G UniChrome IGD video card.


Integrated video cards are quite underpowered for gaming...*especially* the SiS UniChrome. 
I'll assume that you have an AGP slot, so I would recommend something like an NVIDIA 7600.
It won't cost that much and would be MUCH better than the integrated SiS.

In case you are curious, here's is an ongoing survey that shows what
hardware people use for Steam gaming > Valve Survey Summary

*@gamerbyron,*
You'll like the Conroe CPU...a lot!


----------



## CSTurK (Nov 14, 2007)

so it looks like the laptop is out of the question. thanks guys. also you think it would be ok to buy a used video card off ebay or something. my only issue now is $$$. kinda outa the job which is why i bought the game.


----------

